# Rate New Zealand Mosque shooter



## Krezo (Mar 15, 2019)

Decent jaw tbf.


----------



## itsOVER (Mar 15, 2019)

Mogs us all.

By 49 points.


----------



## Krezo (Mar 15, 2019)

His gf


----------



## Absi (Mar 15, 2019)

shoots me


----------



## rockndogs (Mar 15, 2019)

Stormfronts me


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 15, 2019)

kebabs me


----------



## mojopin (Mar 15, 2019)

Mosques me


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 15, 2019)

For killing little kids, he's an automatic faggot.


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Mar 15, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> For killing little kids, he's an automatic faggot.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 15, 2019)

This is unironically being posted in multiple female group chats right now
"Omg he's so misunderstood"


----------



## Absi (Mar 15, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> This is unironically being posted in multiple female group chats right now
> "Omg he's so misunderstood"


????


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 15, 2019)

Fuck he was a framecel,that hip to waist ratio is zyros tier.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 15, 2019)

Ya but wheres the video?


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 15, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> Ya but wheres the video?





https://kiwifarms.net/data/video/694/694847-518a3baf6096388726e4e9ac7ca0336f.mp4




Krezo said:


> View attachment 30338
> 
> His gf


They both need rhino


----------



## badromance (Mar 15, 2019)

Mujahid said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/data/video/694/694847-518a3baf6096388726e4e9ac7ca0336f.mp4
> 
> 
> 
> They both need rhino


what the fuck,when did that happen
brutal video


The Dude Abides said:


> Ya but wheres the video?


*brutal video,he walks in and kills them all.*


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 15, 2019)

As always, midface and nose ruined his harmony 


Hot girlfriend though


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 15, 2019)

Mujahid said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/data/video/694/694847-518a3baf6096388726e4e9ac7ca0336f.mp4
> 
> 
> 
> They both need rhino


thanks, does he have a manifesto?


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 15, 2019)

Krezo said:


> View attachment 30338
> 
> His gf


he has subhuman eyes


----------



## KrissKross (Mar 15, 2019)

Coward/10


----------



## badromance (Mar 15, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> thanks, does he have a manifesto?


* don't watch
brutal video*


----------



## mojopin (Mar 15, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> thanks, does he have a manifesto?











The+Great+Replacement.pdf







drive.google.com


----------



## badromance (Mar 15, 2019)

*Mentalcels=most dangerous.*


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 15, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> For killing little kids, he's an automatic faggot.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 15, 2019)

mojopin said:


> The+Great+Replacement.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol this aint his?


----------



## badromance (Mar 15, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> For killing little kids, he's an automatic faggot.


----------



## mojopin (Mar 15, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> lol this aint his?


Read the questions section where he writes about why he did the attack


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 15, 2019)

mojopin said:


> Read the questions section where he writes about why he did the attack


"working part time as a kebab romovalist" 
ok looks like a good read, thanks bro. I'll have to read it later tho.


----------



## KrissKross (Mar 15, 2019)

Has anyone actually read the manifesto yet? Is it high or low iq?


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 15, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Has anyone actually read the manifesto yet? Is it high or low iq?


It's pretty low iq tbh "muh white women,mug birth rates."
He has some funny trolls in there like the marine copypasta


KrissKross said:


> Coward/10


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 15, 2019)

sorrowfulsad said:


>


Low IQ.


----------



## Krezo (Mar 15, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> It's pretty low iq tbh "muh white women,mug birth rates."
> He has some funny trolls in there like the marine copypasta


?‍♂️?


----------



## Autist (Mar 15, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Has anyone actually read the manifesto yet? Is it *high or low iq*?


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 15, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> For killing little kids, he's an automatic faggot.



t. moralfag cuck

anyways, whats collateral damage to you anyways?


RichardSpencel said:


> It's pretty low iq tbh "muh white women,mug birth rates."
> He has some funny trolls in there like the marine copypasta



low IQ is the future. do not descrate St. Pol Pot, killer of smart people and tech geeks.


----------



## buflek (Mar 15, 2019)

damn that video. im normally not shocked when i see stuff like that but the woman Screaming "help me" and he just runs up to her and shoots her in the head broke my heart


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 15, 2019)

buflek said:


> damn that video. im normally not shocked when i see stuff like that but the woman Screaming "help me" and he just runs up to her and shoots her in the head broke my heart


Lmfao that was the funniest thing I've seen all year.

"Help me" -dumb crying woman
"Bang bang"

"I AM THE GOD OF HELLFIRE" starts blaring.
And zooms down the road.


buflek said:


> damn that video. im normally not shocked when i see stuff like that but the woman Screaming "help me" and he just runs up to her and shoots her in the head broke my heart


This comment right here sums up normies.
50 people died and all anyone cares about is "muh one woman got hurt ??"
Jfl I wish he fortnite danced on her like he said he would,would've been a instant legend for life.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 15, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> t. moralfag cuck


Forced meme.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 15, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> female group chats right now
> "Omg he's so misunderstood"


fuaark

his norwood 0 personality mogs me


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 15, 2019)

badromance said:


> *Mentalcels=most dangerous.*



fear us, for we are legion.


TRUE_CEL said:


> Forced meme.



your mother is a forced meme
For real though, so you guys become moralfags over incel shootings all of the sudden. You're so soft a biological woman has a hard on bigger than you goys do.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 15, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> .


Dude, he killed little kids. I think it's fucked up to kill random civilians, but to make light of a situation where kids get killed? If that's being a moralfag, then so be it, but I'm not going to pretend that guy isn't the biggest coward there is for killing little kids.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 15, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Dude, he killed little kids. I think it's fucked up to kill random civilians, but to make light of a situation where kids get killed? If that's being a moralfag, then so be it, but I'm not going to pretend that guy isn't the biggest coward there is for killing little kids.


legit kids died, and thats fucked up, but what do these people whine about?

buflek said:
damn that video. im normally not shocked when i see stuff like that but the woman Screaming "help me" and he just runs up to her and shoots her in the head broke my heart


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 15, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> legit kids died, and thats fucked up, but what do these people whine about?
> 
> buflek said:
> damn that video. im normally not shocked when i see stuff like that but the woman Screaming "help me" and he just runs up to her and shoots her in the head broke my heart


He even went back in the prayer area to make sure everyone inside the mosque was really dead. He shot the kids again in their backs as they were already dead. 

Honestly, I agree with @buflek, I saw the video as well, and that part was brutal. She was begging/yelling for help and then he shoots her again, dead. He shot her from afar first, that's why she was on the ground. Her husband had escaped the mosque before she was able to, but it happened outside.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 15, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> He even went back in the prayer area to make sure everyone inside the mosque was really dead. He shot the kids again in their backs as they were already dead.
> 
> Honestly, I agree with @buflek, I saw the video as well, and that part was brutal. She was begging/yelling for help and then he shoots her again, dead. He shot her from afar first, that's why she was on the ground. Her husband had escaped the mosque before she was able to, but it happened outside.


50people died including children and u care about the one woman who wouldn't give u the time of day if u asked her?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 15, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> 50people died including children and u care about the one woman who wouldn't give u the time of day if u asked her?


I care about everyone because they were defenseless civilians, they were also my brothers and sisters in religion, but most importantly I care about the kids. First and foremost, of course. But somebody pleading for help getting executed is just brutal to watch, regardless of gender. It shows utter despair and helplessness.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 15, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I care about everyone because they were defenseless civilians, they were also my brothers and sisters in religion, but most importantly I care about the kids. First and foremost, of course. But somebody pleading for help getting executed is just brutal to watch, regardless of gender. It shows utter despair and helplessness.


Fair enough.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 15, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Fair enough.


I'm glad you understand. I don't know if you read my posts on .is, but I've bashed that retard who killed elementary school kids on there frequently, so I'm not being partial or anything. Some morons worship that guy on the forum. -_-


----------



## itsOVER (Mar 15, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> He even went back in the prayer area to make sure everyone inside the mosque was really dead. He shot the kids again in their backs as they were already dead.
> 
> Honestly, I agree with @buflek, I saw the video as well, and that part was brutal. She was begging/yelling for help and then he shoots her again, dead. He shot her from afar first, that's why she was on the ground. Her husband had escaped the mosque before she was able to, but it happened outside.



The part where the roastie got shot on the pavement was the biggest lifefuel of the whole clip.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 15, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> The part where the roastie got shot on the pavement was the biggest lifefuel of the whole clip.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 15, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> The part where the roastie got shot on the pavement was the biggest lifefuel of the whole clip.


How is she a "roastie"? She was married, and not a degenerate. Calling innocent people getting executed lifefuel is pathetic.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 15, 2019)

shoots me


----------



## theropeking (Mar 15, 2019)

buflek said:


> damn that video. im normally not shocked when i see stuff like that but the woman Screaming "help me" and he just runs up to her and shoots her in the head broke my heart



Same *
Could be my mother ... @TRUE_CEL I have never had such an empathy in an +18 shooting video


TRUE_CEL said:


> How is she a "roastie"? She was married, and not a degenerate. Calling innocent people getting executed lifefuel is pathetic.


@itsOVER i hope your son will grow and kill you one day


----------



## Bur_01 (Mar 15, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Same *
> Could be my mother ... @TRUE_CEL I have never had such an empathy in an +18 shooting video
> 
> @itsOVER i hope your son will grow and kill you one day


@itsOVER wont be getting anyone pregnant with his 14'' bideltoid JFL


----------



## Bluepill (Mar 15, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> 50 people died and all anyone cares about is "muh one woman got hurt ??"


Incel men seem to have a natural instinct to protect women. Kinda funny because to women an incel is nothing but a big pile of shit that should be avoided at all costs.


----------



## androidcel (Mar 15, 2019)

Bur_01 said:


> @itsOVER wont be getting anyone pregnant with his 14'' bideltoid JFL


He has already lmao


----------



## Bur_01 (Mar 15, 2019)

androidcel said:


> He has already lmao


Fuark lifefuel for truecels


----------



## androidcel (Mar 15, 2019)

Bur_01 said:


> Fuark lifefuel for truecels


lol if you think he is truecel


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 15, 2019)

androidcel said:


> lol if you think he is truecel


He was when he ascended in trapland.



Bluepill said:


> Incel men seem to have a natural instinct to protect women. Kinda funny because to women an incel is nothing but a big pile of shit that should be avoided at all costs.



No girl genuinely cares about those 48 dead,they're just things to be used for social media upsoys for today.


----------



## androidcel (Mar 15, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> He was when he ascended in trapland.
> 
> 
> 
> No girl genuinely cares about those 48 dead,they're just things to be used for social media upsoys for today.


He was never truecel looking lmao, maybe 3psl at worst. Im talking only about face since face>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>everything else


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 15, 2019)

androidcel said:


> He was never truecel looking lmao, maybe 3psl at worst. Im talking only about face since face>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>everything else


I don't have the pic but the one where he is trying to look intimidating is truecel asf, 3-3.5 psl no feature that is even average.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 15, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Same *
> Could be my mother ... @TRUE_CEL I have never had such an empathy in an +18 shooting video
> 
> @itsOVER i hope your son will grow and kill you one day



Did you watch the video, too? I watched it in the morning, I hadn't slept yet. I knew about the terrorist attack at 4:30 A.M.


----------



## Bur_01 (Mar 15, 2019)

androidcel said:


> He was never truecel looking lmao, maybe 3psl at worst. Im talking only about face since face>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>everything else


Do you know his beideltoid size? Looks 15 inches jfl


----------



## androidcel (Mar 15, 2019)

Bur_01 said:


> Do you know his beideltoid size? Looks 15 inches jfl


nope


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 15, 2019)

Legendary video/10


----------



## itsOVER (Mar 15, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> How is she a "roastie"? She was married, and not a degenerate. Calling innocent people getting executed lifefuel is pathetic.


----------



## androidcel (Mar 15, 2019)

itsOVER said:


>


based


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 15, 2019)

itsOVER said:


>


Low IQ. 


androidcel said:


> based


Low IQ.


----------



## androidcel (Mar 15, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Low IQ.
> 
> Low IQ.


over


----------



## itsOVER (Mar 15, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Low IQ.
> 
> Low IQ.



Listen here buddyboyo, that foid on the groud wouldn't piss on us incels if we were on fire.

And the tradcucks inside the mosque will likely be the type to tell you 'just work on your career and cope with religion bro, and maybe then we'll get you an arranged marriage to your 3/10 cousin'.

Fuck them both, nothing of any value was lost. Oh how I love the smell of dead normies in the morning.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 15, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Oh how I love the smell of dead normies in the morning.


.... smells like... victory.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 15, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Listen here buddyboyo, that foid on the groud wouldn't piss on us incels if we were on fire.
> 
> And the tradcucks inside the mosque will likely be the type to tell you 'just work on your career and cope with religion bro, and maybe then we'll get you an arranged marriage to your 3/10 cousin'.
> 
> Fuck them both, nothing of any value was lost. Oh how I love the smell of dead normies in the morning.


I'm sure the only reason you are celebrating this is because the terror victims were brown. Had they been white, you'd meow differently.


androidcel said:


> over


Ngl.


----------



## chadisnow (Mar 15, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> He was when he ascended in trapland.
> 
> 
> 
> No girl genuinely cares about those 48 dead,they're just things to be used for social media upsoys for today.





RichardSpencel said:


> 50people died including children and u care about the one woman who wouldn't give u the time of day if u asked her?


Please ban this fuck from this forum. Man you're legit crazy. No one is saying that one death is more than the others you fuck. Normal fucking humans feel pain when they see suffering.


itsOVER said:


> Listen here buddyboyo, that foid on the groud wouldn't piss on us incels if we were on fire.
> 
> And the tradcucks inside the mosque will likely be the type to tell you 'just work on your career and cope with religion bro, and maybe then we'll get you an arranged marriage to your 3/10 cousin'.
> 
> Fuck them both, nothing of any value was lost. Oh how I love the smell of dead normies in the morning.


Another dude that needs to be banned.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 15, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> Please ban this fuck from this forum. Man you're legit crazy. No one is saying that one death is more than the others you fuck. Normal fucking humans feel pain when they see suffering.


Lmfao if someone's getting banned its fucking you ya soy filled cunt,this isn't reddit whiteknighting isn't gonna help u out.

No one cares about the 48dead males other than to use them for upsoys or to use them as a weapon or to virtue signal.

Yes people itt are putting more emphasis on the one girl being killed than the others and these are incels,normies only care about that one woman.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 15, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> thanks, does he have a manifesto?


it's very low iq
jfl this guy is like an embodiment of what i imagine some of you to be like, he thinks in memes/manchild/sociopath/all around retard


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Mar 15, 2019)

removes me


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 15, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> Please ban this fuck from this forum. Man you're legit crazy. No one is saying that one death is more than the others you fuck. Normal fucking humans feel pain when they see suffering.
> 
> Another dude that needs to be banned.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Mar 15, 2019)

Anders Breivik actually had cosmetic surgery on his nose and jaw. He legit looksmaxed but was too autistic still. His shooting was much more autistic and entertaining.


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Mar 15, 2019)

absolute slayer


----------



## Heirio (Mar 15, 2019)

when you get cucked by chaddam too many times and throw a tantrum


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 15, 2019)

Heirio said:


> I've read he was 5'5, it never even began. JFL when you get cucked by chaddam too many times and throw a tantrum


except he wasnt even an incel (worse looking than allt he other ERs but outslayed all of them) 

nvm, breivik has a higher kill count


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 15, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> Please ban this fuck from this forum. Man you're legit crazy. No one is saying that one death is more than the others you fuck. Normal fucking humans feel pain when they see suffering.
> 
> Another dude that needs to be banned.


Glad to see there's non-fcked up people here.


----------



## chadisnow (Mar 15, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Lmfao if someone's getting banned its fucking you ya soy filled cunt,this isn't reddit whiteknighting isn't gonna help u out.
> 
> No one cares about the 48dead males other than to use them for upsoys or to use them as a weapon or to virtue signal.
> 
> Yes people itt are putting more emphasis on the one girl being killed than the others and these are incels,normies only care about that one woman.


Yeah because the military isn't one of the most well respect groups of people in world. Because there aren't literal days to mourn them. Dude, just admit you lost in life and check into a mental institute.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## chadisnow (Mar 15, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Glad to see there's non-fcked up people here.


I mean I've been made fun of way worse than many people on this site have ever been and I've never thought this way. Goes to show that the 'its your personality' isn't really a meme. There's no fucking way not getting laid makes a person like this. These people are living a self-fulfilling prophecy. Ego monster just mad that life gave them the right hand in not being good looking or wealthy. Good.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## CupOfCoffee (Mar 15, 2019)

This is him now


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 15, 2019)

I think the reason I have the smallest investment of emotions in this because I have few IRL friends and sort of detached from my family, especially my mother. You can make all sorts of moralfag statements about it but that's just my personal feelings about it. People die everyday.


----------



## chadisnow (Mar 15, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> I think the reason I have the smallest investment of emotions in this because I have few IRL friends and sort of detached from my family, especially my mother. You can make all sorts of moralfag statements about it but that's just my personal feelings about it. People die everyday.


I don't care because I suffer, so others suffering is something I don't care about. Let me looksmax so people can care about my caring of their none caring. Looks like life handed you what you deserve.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 15, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> I mean I've been made fun of way worse than many people on this site have ever been and I've never thought this way. Goes to show that the 'its your personality' isn't really a meme. There's no fucking way not getting laid makes a person like this.


I've been through more than u or anyone on this planet has been through.


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Mar 15, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> I mean I've been made fun of way worse than many people on this site have ever been and I've never thought this way. Goes to show that the 'its your personality' isn't really a meme. There's no fucking way not getting laid makes a person like this. These people are living a self-fulfilling prophecy. Ego monster just mad that life gave them the right hand in not being good looking or wealthy. Good.


 You're on a site whose concept revolves around the lookspill, yet here you are denying it. Kill yourself, faggot


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 15, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> I mean I've been made fun of way worse than many people on this site have ever been and I've never thought this way. *Goes to show that the 'its your personality' isn't really a meme. *There's no fucking way not getting laid makes a person like this. These people are living a self-fulfilling prophecy. Ego monster just mad that life gave them the right hand in not being good looking or wealthy. Good.


What a bluepilled pathetic shitstain.


----------



## chadisnow (Mar 15, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> I've been through more than u or anyone on this planet has been through.


Like what lmao explain? I thought you were so hardcore? Why even care? Isn't that normiefag shit? Good bitch. Glad people hate you.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 15, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> Like what lmao explain? I thought you were so hardcore? Why even care? Isn't that normiefag shit? Good bitch. Glad people hate you.


One time a girl called me ugly


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 15, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> One time a girl called me ugly



What did you say to her in responds to that


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 15, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> I mean I've been made fun of way worse than many people on this site have ever been and I've never thought this way. Goes to show that the 'its your personality' isn't really a meme. There's no fucking way not getting laid makes a person like this. These people are living a self-fulfilling prophecy. Ego monster just mad that life gave them the right hand in not being good looking or wealthy. Good.


Legit. Lol most of these folks are losers anyway.. Like social rejects and shit. JFL.


DeformAspergerCel said:


> You're on a site whose concept revolves around the lookspill, yet here you are denying it. Kill yourself, faggot


He's talking about long term relationships where personality comes into play. It's not black and white.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 15, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> What did you say to her in responds to that


I've been in seduction for about 4years now,so I just passed her shit tests easily and fuck her everyweek now.

just Said "ok" kinda like rudely kinda like I didn't care and then cried for 7years when I got home.


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Mar 15, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> This is him now
> 
> View attachment 30563


@Ritalincel proof norwoodingcels can slay


----------



## itsOVER (Mar 15, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I'm sure the only reason you are celebrating this is because the terror victims were brown. Had they been white, you'd meow differently.



When has anything I ever said lead you to the conclusion I'm a sfcel? I hate all normies of any colour, religion, or whatever. I'd be more than happy if a bunch of white normies got gunned down too, ER and Cho were also heroes.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 15, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> When has anything I ever said lead you to the conclusion I'm a sfcel? I hate all normies of any colour, religion, or whatever. I'd be more than happy if a bunch of white normies got gunned down too, ER and Cho were also heroes.


There is some weird moral fagging going on in this thread. Like he just assumed you hate brown people and were high fiving the kkk over all the dead muslims.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 15, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> When has anything I ever said lead you to the conclusion I'm a sfcel? I hate all normies of any colour, religion, or whatever. I'd be more than happy if a bunch of white normies got gunned down too, ER and Cho were also heroes.


A misunderstanding, then. I thought you were one of those hypocrites who only cheer when non-whites get killed. I never cheer when innocent people get slaughtered though.


The Dude Abides said:


> There is some weird moral fagging going on in this thread. Like he just assumed you hate brown people and were high fiving the kkk over all the dead muslims.


Because that's what literally every edgy retard has been doing for the last 19 hours.


----------



## itsOVER (Mar 15, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> A misunderstanding, then. I thought you were one of those hypocrites who only cheer when non-whites get killed. I never cheer when innocent people get slaughtered though.
> 
> Because that's what literally every edgy retard has been doing for the last 19 hours.



Oh no, every single normie needs the bullet as far as I'm concerned.

No such thing as an innocent normie.


----------



## dodt (Mar 15, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> every single normie


Define a normie


----------



## itsOVER (Mar 15, 2019)

dodt said:


> Define a normie



The bluepilled male shitstains who live and breathe on this planet, who would tell us to just be confident bro, there's more to life than sex bro, just focus on yourself bro, work on your career bro, and other such normie nonsense. Anyone who is a 'respector of women', any soycucks who orbit and pander to females, any wanker who's ever complained about muh patriarchy/misogyny/'incel extremism'.

All foids obviously included too.

That'll be like 95% of the planet then. And before anyone says 'b-b-b-but WONT YOU THINK OF THE CHILDREN' - those kids grow up to be foids and normies just like their fucking parents.


----------



## dodt (Mar 15, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> The bluepilled male shitstains who live and breathe on this planet, who would tell us to just be confident bro, there's more to life than sex bro, just focus on yourself bro, work on your career bro, and other such normie nonsense. Anyone who is a 'respector of women', any soycucks who orbit and pander to females, any wanker who's ever complained about muh patriarchy/misogyny/'incel extremism'.
> 
> All foids obviously included too.
> 
> That'll be like 95% of the planet then. And before anyone says 'b-b-b-but WONT YOU THINK OF THE CHILDREN' - those kids grow up to be foids and normies just like their fucking parents.


Thats pretty fucked up shit in your brain tbh. Cuz ideally you shouldnt give a fuck, but anyway.
Btw, dod you get fat removal or liposuction?


----------



## itsOVER (Mar 15, 2019)

dodt said:


> Thats pretty fucked up shit in your brain tbh. Cuz ideally you shouldnt give a fuck, but anyway.
> Btw, dod you get fat removal or liposuction?



Lipo on the area below the chin. You can't get it directly on your face or it leaves crevices.

I wasn't born hateful. The normies made me like this. Let em suffer, I'm happy when some 'innocents' get fucked up, because there's not really any such thing. If there happened to be a random incel there who also took the bullet, then I'm afraid it was collateral damage, and given how damaging inceldom is, it likely would be doing him a favour anyway.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Mar 15, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> and fuck her everyweek now


*Subzero recessedchin fatalitycel.*
Bro


----------



## dodt (Mar 15, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Lipo on the area below the chin. You can't get it directly on your face or it leaves crevices.
> 
> I wasn't born hateful. The normies made me like this. Let em suffer, I'm happy when some 'innocents' get fucked up, because there's not really any such thing. If there happened to be a random incel there who also took the bullet, then I'm afraid it was collateral damage, and given how damaging inceldom is, it likely would be doing him a favour anyway.


Why didnt you get surgeries like buccal fat removal in order to get an ogee curve.

At least you know its pretty fucked up that you think that way.


----------



## kobecel (Mar 15, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> This is unironically being posted in multiple female group chats right now
> "Omg he's so misunderstood"


Legit ragefuel 

But he's a literal slayer


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Mar 15, 2019)

DeformAspergerCel said:


> absolute slayer


penetrated 49 in 1 day 


kobecel said:


> literal slayer


----------



## itsOVER (Mar 15, 2019)

dodt said:


> Why didnt you get surgeries like buccal fat removal in order to get an ogee curve.
> 
> At least you know its pretty fucked up that you think that way.



Buccal fat removal can age you pretty fast as when you get older you'll naturally lose some fat from your face anyway. You don't wanna look like a meth addict, basically. The hollow cheeks thing is mainly caused by bones anyway - without that, buccal fat removal won't do shit.


----------



## dodt (Mar 15, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Buccal fat removal can age you pretty fast as when you get older you'll naturally lose some fat from your face anyway. You don't wanna look like a meth addict, basically. The hollow cheeks thing is mainly caused by bones anyway - without that, buccal fat removal won't do shit.


Buccal fat removal + zygos surgery (like implants or osteotomy) and its not over for ogee curve


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 15, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Oh no, every single normie needs the bullet as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> No such thing as an innocent normie.


Then I won't hold it against you.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 15, 2019)

How did this guy shoot people for fifteen minutes without one cop showing up


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 15, 2019)

Lumbersexual said:


> How did this guy shoot people for fifteen minutes without one cop showing up


----------



## chadisnow (Mar 16, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Lipo on the area below the chin. You can't get it directly on your face or it leaves crevices.
> 
> I wasn't born hateful. The normies made me like this. Let em suffer, I'm happy when some 'innocents' get fucked up, because there's not really any such thing. If there happened to be a random incel there who also took the bullet, then I'm afraid it was collateral damage, and given how damaging inceldom is, it likely would be doing him a favour anyway.


You were clearly born with a disposition to hatred. Glad to see life handed you a shitty hand.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 16, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> You were clearly born with a disposition to hatred. Glad to see life handed you a shitty hand.


Consider going to inceltears, retard.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 16, 2019)

shoots me


----------



## androidcel (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## itsOVER (Mar 16, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> You were clearly born with a disposition to hatred. Glad to see life handed you a shitty hand.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 16, 2019)

shoots me


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 16, 2019)

shoots me


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 16, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> disposition to hatred


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Mar 16, 2019)

go BT


----------



## manlet cUnt (Mar 16, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> This is him now
> 
> View attachment 30563



norwood reapER made him snap


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 16, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> You were clearly born with a disposition to hatred. Glad to see life handed you a shitty hand.


You make a lot of responses with suspiciously high amounts of blue pill rhetoric.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 16, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> rhetoric


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 16, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 30833


have mercy on me


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Mar 17, 2019)

wonder what i was doing when this happened, even though this event occured on the other island lul at the intial d music


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 18, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> this fuck


----------



## chadisnow (Mar 18, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 31610


Fuck you kid. Biggest try hard I've seen online ever. Just spam meme edge lord bullshit. Doesnt make you cool or right. You probably cant speak up in a room of people. Cant even lift in a gym because you are a pussy. You'll respond with another meme type post. Doesnt save you from the truth.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 18, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> Fuck you kid. Biggest try hard I've seen online ever. Just spam meme edge lord bullshit. Doesnt make you cool or right. You probably cant speak up in a room of people. Cant even lift in a gym because you are a pussy. You'll respond with another meme type post. Doesnt save you from the truth.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 18, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> Fuck you kid. Biggest try hard I've seen online ever. Just spam meme edge lord bullshit. Doesnt make you cool or right. You probably cant speak up in a room of people. Cant even lift in a gym because you are a pussy. You'll respond with another meme type post. Doesnt save you from the truth.


t. soy cuck


----------



## elfmaxx (Mar 18, 2019)

---not worth it---


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 18, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> View attachment 31630


pubg? lol r u a normroach br0?


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 18, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> Fuck you kid.


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 18, 2019)

Funny thing is how dedicated he is. He wrote 89 PAGES of why muslims suck


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 18, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Funny thing is how dedicated he is. He wrote 89 PAGES of why muslims suck


There going to make more gun laws. This is what he wanted, he won.


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 18, 2019)

Krezo said:


> View attachment 30338
> 
> His gf


Damn thats cute


----------



## JellyBelly (Mar 18, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> Fuck you kid. Biggest try hard I've seen online ever. Just spam meme edge lord bullshit. Doesnt make you cool or right. You probably cant speak up in a room of people. Cant even lift in a gym because you are a pussy. You'll respond with another meme type post. Doesnt save you from the truth.



What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I’ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I’ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I’m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You’re fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that’s just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little “clever” comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn’t, you didn’t, and now you’re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You’re fucking dead, kiddo.


----------



## Chadelite (Jul 11, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> For killing little kids, he's an automatic faggot.


for killing any innocent life


----------



## mido the slayer (Jul 11, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> for killing any innocent life


----------



## Heirio (Jul 11, 2019)

necroposts me


----------



## inTimeTheyWillPay (Jul 11, 2019)

Krezo said:


> View attachment 30336
> 
> View attachment 30337
> 
> Decent jaw tbf.


Chad-lite


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 11, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> for killing any innocent life





TRUE_CEL said:


> For killing little kids, he's an automatic faggot.


When lions take over a pride of females, they kill all the offspring. Are they faggots or just high t?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> When lions take over a pride of females, they kill all the offspring. Are they faggots or just high t?


Don't compare apples to bananas.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 11, 2019)

Guest said:


> Don't compare apples to bananas.


im comparing mammals to mammals.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> im comparing mammals to mammals.


You're comparing creatures with close to no empathy to humans with a minimum of intellect to feel empathy.
If a lion doesn't feel empathy when he kills the off-spring, it's fucked up obviously but you can't blame them because their whole lives resolve around that. In other words : They can't cope. 
On the other hand, a human being who doesn't feel any empathy when he does this sort of stuff is genuinely fucked up. Hey buddy boyo, it's 2019, we don't live in prehistoric eras anymore.
The shooter literally believes that his ethnicity is at risk because the muslim population in his country is like 1%. jfl and you're going to support him killing little kids who will 95% not do the shit that he assumes them to do.


----------



## elfmaxx (Jul 11, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Fuck he was a framecel,that hip to waist ratio is zyros tier.


Post your physique and we will compare.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 11, 2019)

Guest said:


> You're comparing creatures with close to no empathy to humans with a minimum of intellect to feel empathy.
> If a lion doesn't feel empathy when he kills the off-spring, it's fucked up obviously but you can't blame them because their whole lives resolve around that. In other words : They can't cope.
> On the other hand, a human being who doesn't feel any empathy when he does this sort of stuff is genuinely fucked up. Hey buddy boyo, it's 2019, we don't live in prehistoric eras anymore.
> The shooter literally believes that his ethnicity is at risk because the muslim population in his country is like 1%. jfl and you're going to support him killing little kids who will 95% not do the shit that he assumes them to do.


Way to take things personally. I never said I support him. The year can change but no matter how tall your moral high horse gets you'll always be ran by your instincts. You're not better than him or an animal but keep writing essays to me buddy boyo.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> The year can change but no matter how tall your moral high horse gets you'll always be ran by your instincts.


Anyone with a working brain wouldn't consider going on a killing spree when the ((((((enemy))))))) population is like 1% even when you take animalistic instincts into consideration.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 11, 2019)

Guest said:


> Anyone with a working brain wouldn't consider going on a killing spree when the ((((((enemy))))))) population is like 1% even when you take animalistic instincts into consideration.


ok....? I didnt say he or me was Einstein but here you are in your ivory tower insulting peoples IQ as if that proves your right. You called animals low IQ before but now animal instincts are too high IQ to kill outsiders?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> I didnt say he or me was Einstein but here you are in your ivory tower insulting peoples IQ as if that proves your right.


?????????? I'm talking about how fucked up his brain is to consider that in that post, not his IQ.


The Dude Abides said:


> You called animals low IQ before but now animal instincts are too high IQ to kill outsiders?


I never said animalistic instincts was a high IQ trait ? I'm not even talking about IQ, I'm talking about intellect. Humans have higher empathic intelligence than other animals, therefore they can fight their ''instincts'' more easily.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 11, 2019)

Guest said:


> I never said animalistic instincts was a high IQ trait


ok I'll break it down for you

I said this


The Dude Abides said:


> *You called animals low IQ* before but _*now animal instincts are too high* IQ_ to kill outsiders?




You called animals low IQ here:


> You're comparing creatures with close to no empathy to humans with a minimum of intellect to feel empathy.


Yes I understand you said intellect was too LOW to feel empathy like people but thats still saying low intellect. Which is obviously true.




And here you said no one would act like this even if you take animal instincts into mind.


> Anyone with a working brain wouldn't consider going on a killing spree when the ((((((enemy))))))) population is like 1% even when you take animalistic instincts into consideration.


So then I ask 
_*"now animal instincts are too high IQ*_* to kill outsiders?"*


Intellect and intelligence are interrelated. Intellect has been for long considered as a branch of intelligence. This makes most people use the two words interchangeably. I get that they are different but you know what I meant.

But honestly this entire conversation is stupid and a waste of time.

My point: humans are not better than animals

Your point:We have the ability to be better. 

I disagree and you're moms gay.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jul 11, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> Post your physique and we will compare.


Brutal.


----------



## quinn24 (Jul 11, 2019)

he looks like he has incel features but the jawline makes up for it


----------



## Zeta ascended (Nov 30, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 30748





Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 30833





Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 31610





Ritalincel said:


> t. soy cuck


Dam ritalincel you went hard on the antisoy campaign back in these days. What happened?


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Dec 24, 2019)

thx bro


----------

